# 1986 300zx 2+2



## zx86 (Mar 4, 2005)

hi i know this is a dumn question but i just got this car and it needs a lot of work the engine is running prity good but i was wondering if there was a way to take the turbo off a turbo car and put it on my car withought having to spend a lot of money or if i can swap an newer 300zx 2gen into my car thank alot


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Both projects are possible, but there is no way to do either one cheap. Turboing the engine you have now would definitely be much cheaper than the VG30DETT swap, however. To turbo your engine, you will need both exhaust manifolds from a turbo car, as well as the crossover pipe, the turbo unit itself, the downpipe, the coolant and oil lines and connectors, the piping to and from the turbo, the wiring harness from a turbo car, the turbo ECU, a knock sensor, and a whole lot of other bits and pieces. It's been done before, you may wish to do some research on the net. I don't know if anyone here has done it, specifically.


----------



## zx86 (Mar 4, 2005)

well i ment by cheep as in buying a already turboed car abd swaping the parts insetead of the whole engine or would it be better to swap everything


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

zx86 said:


> well i ment by cheep as in buying a already turboed car abd swaping the parts insetead of the whole engine or would it be better to swap everything


Either way will work. A Z32 engine will be extremely expensive. If you turbo the NA motor and get all the parts from a wrecked turbo or bad VG30ET that will be good. You could also just take that wrecked turbo and swap the VG30ET and all parts into your NA.

This can all be done for less then a grand if the car can be had for a good deal.


----------



## zx86 (Mar 4, 2005)

k another question is it as hard as the book is making it seem to change the thermastat or hard as i ment time consuming like it says i have to take off the whole front end and if theres an easer way please tell me thanks


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

zx86 said:


> k another question is it as hard as the book is making it seem to change the thermastat or hard as i ment time consuming like it says i have to take off the whole front end and if theres an easer way please tell me thanks



Time consuming. Not hard. Getting a good angle at it. You only have to take off a few parts.


----------



## zx86 (Mar 4, 2005)

a new question again i just did a tune up new plugs wires oil change filter and it was sputtering when i bought it when it was running mostly in second gear after i changed all the stuff it didnt seem to go away and its a lil mor intence in the second gear im thinking one of the plugs is not connected all the way but i tried to pus them in and there all in prity good if neone have any sugestions on why its sputtering so bad let me know thanks


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

zx86 said:


> a new question again i just did a tune up new plugs wires oil change filter and it was sputtering when i bought it when it was running mostly in second gear after i changed all the stuff it didnt seem to go away and its a lil mor intence in the second gear im thinking one of the plugs is not connected all the way but i tried to pus them in and there all in prity good if neone have any sugestions on why its sputtering so bad let me know thanks


z31's have a bad habit with spark plug wires make sure all of then are on right.... and snug...


----------



## zx86 (Mar 4, 2005)

can ne one email me a complete list of what i need to make my car have the z32 swap and a list of z31 turbo parts and everything to make my nonturbo a turbo my email is [email protected] thanks


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

http://www.redz31.com/pages/turbo.htm

http://z31.com/board/read.php3?id=205574


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You get to make up the VG30DETT (I pray to God your not dumb enough to waste the money to put a VG30DE in) engine swap info yourself. It has been done before, but never really documented well. You will need engine, trans, custom mounts, custom driveshaft, custom wiring harness, ecu, all the cooling components(custom), custom piping for intake and intercoolers, ignition, vacuum system, and lots of other little things that will pop up from time to time. The fact that you are asking this question means that you do not have the know how to perform the swap (most likely). Go with the VG30E-with all the turbo components swaped on. I wish you would of searched it seems I have answered this question a few hundred times on this forum.


----------

